# DMT XXC



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,
I have a DMT Extra Coarse plate that I use for flattening stones. Is it worth the money to pick up the Extra Extra Coarse stone and use that instead?

I have a gift certificate for Lee Valley here where I live (Atoma 140 is not an option). 

I am also picking up a Sigma Power Select II 13K stone. If if I don't need the DMT XXC, I could instead get yet another stone from Lee Valley. 

Thanks a lot

Peter


----------



## tk59 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've used the extra coarse for flattening. I'd hesitate to flatten anything coarser than a 1k stone with it though.


----------



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 28, 2012)

I have used the XC for flattening my 400 Chosera and 500 Shapton Glass stones, with no obvious problems, not to my eye. I am just wondering if I need to spend the extra money on the XXC, is it that much better or can I make do with what I have. I lap the stones frequently so the XC may just be good enough. 

Thanks for the response


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 28, 2012)

No need to go for the XXC unless you've got a superfluous amount of money burning a hole in your pocket, that wouldn't be better spent on other stones or knives or whatever else. In that case, the XXC might cut a little faster.

At the end of the day, though, $2 drywall screen will you get flat too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 28, 2012)

I think the XC is good enough esp if just used for flattening.Of coarse if you lap your stones almost every time your sharpen,it takes very little,I like X patterns on the ends of stone crossing levels highs quickly.I also bevel the edges,couple reasons for this,first & obvious helps keep edges fr. chipping.Other reason is you never want edges to be high.Katana sword sharpeners use stones that are higher in the middle.I run the plate lighty on the edges,then a few laps over whole stone.

Also you want to keep your plate clean,just Bar keepers Friend & a fingernail brush wt little handle on top.


----------



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for the great responses. I'm going to stick with the XC. 

I even have some BFK.


----------



## dmccurtis (Dec 28, 2012)

In case you hadn't noticed, Lee Valley just started carrying Atoma.


----------



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 28, 2012)

I did not notice that, now that is cool. So I think the Atoma 400 would be perfect for lapping, rather than the 140.

thanks for that dmccurtis, it is funny, I checked out Lee Valley for Atoma not too long ago..This has to a sign.

Peter


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 29, 2012)

I've had trouble with sticking to higher grit stones with the xc.


----------



## Peter Nowlan (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes I have experienced that as well ThEoRy. I'm picking up the Atoma 140 for stones up to an including 5k, it will certainly be a handy item to have.


----------

